# Parenting 2.0



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 16, 2011)

Helpful when they are young.  But ... the handbooks that came with each one of 'em didn't tell me how to unplug 'em or take their batteries out .... maybe its because they are connected by bluetooth!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2011)

Indeed. And just as you think you're beginning to figure out your children at their latest developmental stage, you turn around and they've moved on to a whole new one...


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 17, 2011)

David Baxter said:


> Indeed. ....and they've moved on...


 
So ... ummmm .... implanting GPS systems in them won't help [me] to figure out where they have moved on to, 'eh?  Too bad they don't come with a "Heads up!  This ______  is about to happen.  You have 2 days to get ready" device.    Maybe I could pass this request onto the beta-testers ....  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think it will help. Even the beta testers are baffled. They haven't even started to untangle the mystery of teenagers. They're not even sure yet whether they have the human genome.


----------

